# Chimney flashing and hardie board siding



## Marie W (Feb 16, 2015)

I am a home owner and replacing vinyl siding with hardie board siding. As we took off the vinyl siding we see that our stone chimney was not flashed to the house wall and only a J-channel was used to butt the vinyl siding to the chimney. In some places you can put your hand inside behind the chimney and also see bare wood. 

So, my question is, how do you properly flash an existing stone chimney and how do you terminate hardie trim to ensure a waterproof seal?

I can provide more pictures if anyone can help me.

Thanks, 
M W


----------



## roofermann (Nov 18, 2013)

Vertical joints like that are rarely flashed. Slip the new house wrap behind the stone a bit and seal the gap with some silicone. Best way to terminate the siding against that chimney is a vertical piece of 5/4 corner material scribed to fit the stone. You could scribe each piece of siding to fit as well.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd be scribing 5/4 PVC lumber, then using 5/8 J moulding.
No way do you want to deal with trying to scribe and cut to fit Hardee siding.


----------



## roofermann (Nov 18, 2013)

joecaption said:


> I'd be scribing 5/4 PVC lumber, then using 5/8 J moulding.
> No way do you want to deal with trying to scribe and cut to fit Hardee siding.


Never thought of using PVC along side cement board, good idea Joe!:thumbsup:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Both guys are spot on. 

You could kerf cut a groove in the stone and tuck some flashing in there as well and over the board. Not often done and probably overkill if you do like Joe said and scribe some PVC to the stone, it should seal up well. 

I would spray some foam in the gap for proper air seal prior to scribing that board.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not a fan of painting or dealing with rotten wood so I use a lot PVC.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Something to think about....

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...=UTF-8#q=lawsuits against hardie board siding


This is how one reads...
http://www.seegerweiss.com/news/james_hardie_siding_that_fails_prematurely

Seeger Weiss Investigates James Hardie Siding that Fails Prematurely

February 5, 2014

Seeger Weiss is investigating claims for a class action suit against James Hardie Building Products, Inc. (“James Hardie”). James Hardie manufactures, markets, and sells fiber cement exterior siding (“Siding”) throughout the United States for installation on homes, commercial buildings, and other structures.

James Hardie markets its Siding as “durable” and “long lasting.” Furthermore, the company maintains that “you’ll appreciate the fact that every James Hardie siding product we make is designed and engineered to defend your home against the worst things you can imagine.”

It is alleged, however, that James Hardie Siding does not defend against elements, such as rain and snow, because the product fails prematurely due to moisture invasion, drying, cracking, delamination, or other defects. It is further alleged that the Siding cracks, warps, discolors, flakes, and shrinks which often results in the Siding being pulled from its fasteners. Worse, it has been reported that some Siding can completely break and fall off the structure. 

When customers attempt to file a warranty claim, it has been reported that James Hardie fails to honor its full warranty. Furthermore, James Hardie has refused to convey effective notice to its customers and has refused to issue any type of product recall. This leaves the customer with little recourse beyond paying out-of-pocket for repair and replacement of their Siding.

To advance our investigation, we ask that all consumers and owners of James Hardie Siding contact us if your siding is experiencing any signs of premature wear including, but not limited to cracking, delamination, warping, or shrinking.


Read more: http://www.seegerweiss.com/news/james_hardie_siding_that_fails_prematurely#ixzz3Ry0mfG5S


----------

